
The theory and calculus of aliasing - blasdel
http://bertrandmeyer.com/2010/01/21/the-theory-and-calculus-of-aliasing/
======
blasdel
The prepress paper is amazing:
<http://se.ethz.ch/~meyer/publications/aliasing/alias.pdf>

